

Ask YC: Where to find co-founders? - DarrenStuart

I am sure this gets asked a lot, I am a developer and I am looking for a flash/flex guru to play around with some ideas and want to know where you guys found your co founders?
======
davidw
Always be sure to lift up the cushions of your couch and see if any have
fallen down there.

Kidding aside, I think that either you already know someone that fits the
bill, or you might as well forge ahead with your plans at the same time you
start networking a lot. It's sort of like "where do I find a wife?" - you can
do things to get out there and meet people, but you can't just go get a good
one from one day to the next.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_Always be sure to lift up the cushions of your couch and see if any have
fallen down there._

Hah... I haven't had my drink come up through my nose in years.

 _It's sort of like "where do I find a wife?"_

Maybe we need a "Hot or Not" type site for this: instead of photos, you can
post code you've written, or other evidence of your skills.

~~~
lanej0
I've often thought we need an eHarmony.com type of site for this. Something
more than "duh me developer, need someone who make pretty pictures".

How about giving people the ability to find "their perfect match" for starting
a business?

~~~
igexome
I'll need a co-founder to help put this excellent idea in motion.

------
transburgh
Often those I went to school with or connections in my personal network. That
can be hard depending on the talent you need and where you live. Currently in
Columbus, finding good developers in specific disciplines is hard.

~~~
bkbleikamp
I am in Columbus and I agree ;)

------
zaidf
Hang out at the comp. sci. dept of the best uni around you.

~~~
eru
How about the math. dept?

~~~
zaidf
Can't hurt. But I'd imagine the idea of starting something might be a harder
sell to a math geek than a comp sci. geek.

~~~
eru
Perhaps my judgement is impaired by being a math geek who wants to startk
something.

I am also interested in comp sci --- but I hugely prefer the math dep's gender
ratio.

------
daniel-cussen
Find someone else who is asking the same thing.

~~~
icky
> Find someone else who is asking the same thing.

No way! You're competing for the same resource: a cofounder! If he finds one
first, then you're screwed!

;-)

------
downer
Write an AI. [General Solution, 10 points.]

Then it can help you with anything, or do the rest of the work for you while
you sleep.

~~~
chengmi
I know plenty of "intelligent" life forms who can't do what I do.

~~~
downer
I CAN HAS CO-FOUNDER?

